# Shiatsu props



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay as of today I've scored four shiatsu massagers in the last week from goodwill and a few thrift stores.
I've got one groundbreaker in the works and will probably make a few more.
What else can you do with these things? I've seen a few different things in my searches but was wondering if any of you guy's have used these things for anything other than groundbreakers or zombies on a walker.
I thought I saw a standing zombie that was powered by shiatsu but I can't seem to find it now. Any Ideas?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I believe the standing Zombie was by Darklore. I'm also working on a walking frame pensioner Zombie and a fairground style laughing (evil) clown.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I've seen quite a few things here on the forum.
Think I'm gonna try a standing zombie. And I really like the grave escape ones.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

There are several ways to do standing zombies. A sketch of my method is shown in the following thread...Zombie Mind Control.

If you look at page 4 of the North TX/OK Make & Take Thread for April/May, you will see photos of the base structure. (There's a description in the thread on an earlier page.) I can do some better examples and descriptions if needed. You might find a photo or two in my albums.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I have also seen a spider victim that was very well done


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm almost done with my spider victim and it's not a difficult build. Here is a link from one of the posts describing the construction - 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/76152-spider-victim-part-one.html


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats another good one. I actually started on a "grave escape" prop this evening.
I think thats what it was called.
Anyway. Patience is key. Finding the right tension and location to attach the plumbers tape is a little tricky.
So I got two more to play with. I noticed in the tutorial for the spider victim there was a pic with the massager opened up exposing the motor. Hmm. I wonder if that little bugger would work on a Flying Crank Ghost prop. 
I may look for one more massager to take the motor out of and give that a shot.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is a general Shiatsu thread with different projects.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15610

The standing zombie is high on my list but I dont think its going to happen this year.


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

I think MADMAX did a standing Shiatsu Zombie some time ago.....


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

I made a witch. She is a version of th cauldron creep. The massager moves her stirring stick. Very simple if your not good with motors or low on time.


----------

